# James Squire Golden Ale (which Ag Recipe Is Best?)



## trevc (26/6/08)

Hello everyone. I'm on a mission to find the most authentic AG 'James Squire Golden Ale' recipe around. 

I've already gathered as much info from the forums and Google as possible, but wanted your opinions in case someone here has attempted to clone this brew and had good results.
I plan to make this as our first AG, as soon as I've collected the missing pieces of gear, and a fermentation fridge. I'll ferment this one as cold as is practical for the ale yeast, and possibly cold condition if we have the patience (unlikely). 

This seems to be a great beer that everyone from beer snobs to Hahn Super-dry drinkers seem to really enjoy. My wife (who enjoys all beers) has labelled this her new favourite beer. If I can produce something close to the same style, I'll definitely be in the good books 

Any further advice, recipes, etc is much appreciated. Once I get something similar to the original, I'd like to evolve it in to something a big stronger and more malty for myself.

Here's the best looking recipe I've found so far (thanks to the author, unfortunately I can't seem to find which AHB'er it was) :

---------------------------------------------------------------

Batch Size: 28.00 L

Boil Size: 34.31 L
Boil Time: 75 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4000.00 gm Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 62.40 % 
2000.00 gm Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 31.20 % 
300.00 gm Munich, Dark (Joe White) (29.6 EBC) Grain 4.68 % 
60.00 gm Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 0.94 % 
50.00 gm Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 0.78 % 

25.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 21.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.50 %] (12 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.50 %] (2 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.50 %] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (DCL Yeast) Yeast-Lager or 1 Pkgs Safale S-04 (Fermentis) [Starter 50 ml] Yeast-Ale ?

Est Original Gravity: 1.054 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.053 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.008 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.20 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.87 % 
Bitterness: 28.5 IBU Calories: 492 cal/l 
Est Color: 15.5 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 6410.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 13.73 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Light Body Step

Time	Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 73.5 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 12.00 L of water at 89.5 C 75.6 C


----------



## drsmurto (26/6/08)

Link B) :icon_cheers:


----------



## randyrob (26/6/08)

have you seen this LINKY

from the horses mouth so to speak....

i've had a sample of this as brewed by ausdb and it was on the mark for me!


----------



## Fents (26/6/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Link B) :icon_cheers:



start with the above, its a killer recipe.

smashed most of the keg at the recent vic swap too Dr S, everyone loved it. biggups.


----------



## drsmurto (26/6/08)

Nice one Fents.

Have one on the go now.. Will be ready for the Sa xmas in july case swap for the boys to enjoy. Its a social animal this beer!


----------



## trevc (26/6/08)

Very interesting, some good info. Thanks. Wonder how many of the James Squire guys browse AHB?


----------



## T.D. (26/6/08)

If I were you I'd follow Randall's comments carefully. Some really good info there.

And I wouldn't be adding any choc to the recipe... Pale, munich and light crystal. That'll do it I reckon.


----------



## drsmurto (26/6/08)

Dont forget the wheat malt TD. Tres important


----------



## trevc (26/6/08)

I'll definitely need that extra fridge for fermentation. Even with our QLD "winter", I can't keep sustained temps below 24C (without purchasing large amounts of ice). If I don't use a full bathtub of cold water, temps go up to 25/26... not good.


----------



## T.D. (26/6/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Dont forget the wheat malt TD. Tres important



Oops yeah, wheat too!


----------



## T.D. (26/6/08)

trevc said:


> I'll definitely need that extra fridge for fermentation. Even with our QLD "winter", I can't keep sustained temps below 24C (without purchasing large amounts of ice). If I don't use a full bathtub of cold water, temps go up to 25/26... not good.



I think this is one style where a fermentation temp on the lower side of the Ale spectrum would be really helpful. Even 16-17deg wouldn't be too low if the yeast was happy with that.


----------



## dig (26/6/08)

Don't forget, JSGA is brewed strong and then watered down, it'll get PVPP, silica hydrogel and KMS, get filtered to the ying yang and then go through the tunnel pasteuriser, so there's no reason why you shouldn't be able to brew a better one at home using pretty basic ingredients. Get to it son.

Expanding on the West Coast Brewers 'Iron Brewer' challenge, imagine a National JSGA Clone Challenge where everyone starts with the same ingredients and the winner gets to add her/his recipe to the database as the 'official' AHB JSGA Clone recipe...


----------



## tazman1967 (26/6/08)

I vote for DrSmutos Golden Ale.
Drinking this atm....great brew Doc. :icon_cheers: 
This had gone to the top of my regular brews to do....

Give it a go....you wont regret it...


----------



## ausdb (28/6/08)

dig said:


> Expanding on the West Coast Brewers 'Iron Brewer' challenge, imagine a National JSGA Clone Challenge where everyone starts with the same ingredients and the winner gets to add her/his recipe to the database as the 'official' AHB JSGA Clone recipe...


Sounds like an idea for the Mash paddle next year. Maybe even bonce the winning recipe back to Chuck


----------



## trevc (29/6/08)

Just scored a new fermentation fridge for $12! It runs well, and quietly too. Should be great with the Fridgemate to control temps. The JSGA will be our first AG, and first brew with fermentation temperatures in the nicer (lower) range


----------



## PostModern (29/6/08)

If you get a "New" GSGA, you might be disappointed. It now tastes like New with some Amarillo thrown in at the end. Another classic brand assimilated by the Lion Nathan borg.


----------



## trevc (29/6/08)

When did it change? We had a couple last night that seemed fine, but I'm not sure when they were purchased.


----------



## PostModern (29/6/08)

Not sure. Tried some at Scotty's a month or so ago. The bottle indicated it was brewed in Adelaide.


----------



## BoilerBoy (29/6/08)

PostModern said:


> If you get a "New" GSGA, you might be disappointed. It now tastes like New with some Amarillo thrown in at the end. Another classic brand assimilated by the Lion Nathan borg.



That was exactly my sentiments a month ago when I tried a couple. Its been a fair while since I last had one, but my first thoughts were 'Didn't this use to have amarillo in it?" :blink: 
When I first tried JSGA the amarillo was unmistakable, now you really have to search long and hard for it.
In fact I think if I had it for the first time today without any previous knowledge of it I wouldn't be able to pick it.

Disappointing, yet some how not surprising.

BB


----------



## JiaNugget (1/7/08)

Hi guys,

May be a dumb question, but do any of you know a kit/extract recipe for JSGA? Or am I just wasting my time? Have been a long time fan of the commercial and have found a few recipe's online but they vary greatly.

Cheers.......Nugget


----------



## hoohaaman (1/7/08)

JiaNugget said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> May be a dumb question, but do any of you know a kit/extract recipe for JSGA? Or am I just wasting my time? Have been a long time fan of the commercial and have found a few recipe's online but they vary greatly.
> 
> Cheers.......Nugget



Nugget,a question asked is never dumb.I haven't an extract recipe,but all recipes can be converted to extract with varying results.
If your willing to do a bit of boiling adding hops ect.I'm sure you will come close.

I know someone will come along with a close extract clone and put you in the right direction.It's not a beer I've tried,let alone tried to emulate.


----------



## bconnery (1/7/08)

This is my extract version. 
I can't recall just how close it was but it was a very nice beer. 
The original recipe had a kg of base malt, it was a mini-mash, but I've taken that out. Just ignore the percentages...

I used to boil part of my recipe on the stove and top up with water, hence the hop calculations are a little different. 
Use beersmith or similar tool to adjust to your set-up...

Recipe: Golden Ale
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: Partial Mash
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.50 L 
Boil Size: 5.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 14.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.00 %
Boil Time: 45 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1000.00 gm Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 25.64 % 
1500.00 gm Wheat Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC) Extract 38.46 % 
700.00 gm Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC) Grain 25.64 % 
300.00 gm Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 7.69 % 
100.00 gm Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 2.56 % 
30.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (45 min) Hops 24.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (0 min) (Aroma HopHops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale


----------



## drsmurto (1/7/08)

JiaNugget said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> May be a dumb question, but do any of you know a kit/extract recipe for JSGA? Or am I just wasting my time? Have been a long time fan of the commercial and have found a few recipe's online but they vary greatly.
> 
> Cheers.......Nugget



G'day Nugget

My AG Golden Ale was the improved version of the kit recipe i had been doing up until then.

From memory i used a kit of Coopers Sparkling Ale, 1 tin of coopers wheat malt extract (which is 50/50 barley/wheat) and then 15g of amarillo at 15 and 5 mins. Sometimes i used 250g of JW caramalt (steeped) and i also dry hopped in secondary with another 15g of amarillo. 20L batch size. Yeast was US56 (05)

HTH
Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## rosswill (7/7/08)

Trevc,
I brewed your recipe about 6 weeks ago and it turned out a ripper. As good, no better than the original. I also dry hopped. Give it a go.


----------



## trevc (7/7/08)

I'm actually going to use the DrSmurto one to start with, since so many here have praised it



rosswill said:


> Trevc,
> I brewed your recipe about 6 weeks ago and it turned out a ripper. As good, no better than the original. I also dry hopped. Give it a go.


Also, I didn't make that first recipe I posted... it was someone else on here. 

I think anything with a similar grain bill and Amarillo will taste great  Easy-drinkin' beer. 

If the 90L stockpot shows up in time for the weekend, we'll be doing our first AG on the new gear.


----------



## Adzmax (8/7/08)

Hmmm looks like you've done all the hard work for me here  

I'm thinking it's about time I put down another brew and I reckon this migth be the go!


----------



## JiaNugget (9/7/08)

Thanks for the Kit recipes to try... I wanted one for the Mother in-law whos visiting soon, hopefully that will keep her otherwise occupied.  

Much appreciated. :beer: 

Nugget


----------

